# Free star wand recipe from Celeste.  Come on over!



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Celeste has appeared on my island and is giving away the DIY recipe for star wands to anyone who talks to her.  Come over and visit if you want this recipe for free!  Island name is UA Academy and the Dodo code is H5XV7.  I just ask that anyone who visits doesn’t take anything without asking for permission first.  Thank you!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll be visiting! Am I allowed to visit your shops if they're opened?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I'll be visiting! Am I allowed to visit your shops if they're opened?



Sure thing!  You can visit the shops if they’re open.


----------



## crwn (Mar 24, 2020)

i'm comin'!


----------



## exorcism (Mar 24, 2020)

on my way! i’m gonna swing by the shops too if that’s okay


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

crwn said:


> i'm comin'!





exorcism said:


> on my way! i’m gonna swing by the shops too if that’s okay



Yep, thanks both for visiting!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 24, 2020)

Would love to visit if you are still open.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Would love to visit if you are still open.



Yep, still open!  I’m going to be closing soon though, so only a couple more visitors please!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, still open!  I’m going to be closing soon though, so only a couple more visitors please!


Cool thanks. If it’s alright, I’ll use my brother’s account to visit as well.


----------



## sorachu (Mar 24, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Cool thanks. If it’s alright, I’ll use my brother’s account to visit as well.



That’s fine!  Sounds good to me.



candydisco said:


> Can I come over?



Sure thing!  You can visit.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 24, 2020)

oh id love to come by ty for this!


----------



## gudetamae (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi! Not sure if you're still open but I'd love to visit.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That’s fine!  Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing!  You can visit.


Ok thanks . Won’t be using my brother’s anymore though. He changed his mind.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> oh id love to come by ty for this!





gudetamae said:


> Hi! Not sure if you're still open but I'd love to visit.



Still open!  You can both visit now.


----------



## MilezX (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd be glad to pay a visit for one please!


----------



## gudetamae (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Still open!  You can both visit now.



On my way~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wasn't able to talk to Celeste since connection crashed  Lemme know if you'll still open!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 24, 2020)

Oops there was an interruption and I got sent back to my island?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 24, 2020)

I think the gates got closed, can’t seem to find with the Dodo code.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Omg, I’m so sorry about that everyone!  I had to go eat dinner and my Switch went on standby and fell asleep.  The gate is open again and the Dodo code to get in is H5XV7!  If you still want to visit you can do so now.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 24, 2020)

np ty for reopening!


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 24, 2020)

hi, can i come please? <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Bearie said:


> hi, can i come please? <3



Yep, you can visit now!


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, you can visit now!



tysm!! <33


----------



## SillyPrinny (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, you can visit now!



Hello! Can I visit please?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

SillyPrinny said:


> Hello! Can I visit please?



Yep, just come on over!


----------



## SillyPrinny (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, just come on over!



Seems to be full currently, I can wait though! Thank you!


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 24, 2020)

Everyone lining up in a proper line is so adorable and sweet omg. ;A;


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 24, 2020)

You still open??


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

MardyBum said:


> You still open??



Yep, still open for visits!


----------



## a potato (Mar 24, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, still open for visits!



Omw. Thank you!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

a potato said:


> May I please visit?



Yes, you can visit!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 24, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 24, 2020)

It's currently full, so we gotta wait lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Can I visit please?





MardyBum said:


> It's currently full, so we gotta wait lol



Yes, please just wait if it’s full and then once someone leaves you can stop on by!


----------



## a potato (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes, please just wait if it’s full and then once someone leaves you can stop on by!



Thank you! It’s saying there is room on the island, but someone is using their NookPhone!


----------



## LeafFromCrossing (Mar 24, 2020)

*Can't move! lol*

too many people coming and going, can't find celeste, jesus.


----------



## belle (Mar 24, 2020)

are you still open?

thanks


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, still open!  I believe Celeste is near the plaza right now.


----------



## belle (Mar 24, 2020)

thank you.


----------



## Radda (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello! Is it ok if I visit? Would you like any peaches in return?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Radda said:


> Hello! Is it ok if I visit? Would you like any peaches in return?



Yes, it’s okay if you visit.  Nothing needed in return!  Thank you.


----------



## Radda (Mar 24, 2020)

Alright thank you so much! I'll come shortly!


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still open? May I visit as well please?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Are you still open? May I visit as well please?



Yep, still open!  You can visit now.


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yep, still open!  You can visit now.



Thank you!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Alright, my Switch is low on power and I’m going to sleep soon, so I’m going to be closing the gates now.  Thanks to everyone that visited!


----------

